# NREMT, why oh why?



## bstone (Mar 19, 2009)

Here's a curiousity-

Why does the NREMT's recert section tell you to make sure your recert app is into them by Feb 14 when the lapse day is March 31. I just sent in the app today and only noticed this in the section *after* you pay the $15 app fee. It's all signed off and we're sending it overnight with delivery confirm to prove it got there before exp date and make sure it's delivered. Still, tho, this is confusing at best!

And yes, I know they are a private company and can make up and change rules whenever they want to, for any reason (or not), blah blah.


----------



## reaper (Mar 20, 2009)

To make sure that they have time to deal with the hundreds of apps that all show up at the last minute!


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 20, 2009)

reaper said:


> To make sure that they have time to deal with the hundreds of apps that all show up at the last minute!



That's what I was thinking. Makes sense too


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 20, 2009)

I can assure you its more like literally thousands a day as I have witnessed. Just alike any registration for any thing that expires; plan ahead, you had two years to accomplish this. $15 is a joke to compare with the several hundreds of dollars other agencies charge. Wow! $7.50 a year... not bad price, figuring its been that way for over 25 years.

R/r 911


----------



## bstone (Mar 22, 2009)

Here's a quick question that was asked of me today by a friend...


Say someone miscounted and they are exactly 1 hour short. They send in their recert app, everything is signed off, etc. 

What happens?


----------



## medic417 (Mar 22, 2009)

bstone said:


> Here's a quick question that was asked of me today by a friend...
> 
> 
> Say someone miscounted and they are exactly 1 hour short. They send in their recert app, everything is signed off, etc.
> ...



You lose your certification for fraud?  :unsure:


----------



## reaper (Mar 22, 2009)

medic417 said:


> You lose your certification for fraud?  :unsure:




Or you hope there is no audit!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 22, 2009)

If they catch it, they are sent a letter that they have not met the requirements. At the end of the form there is a spot that all of the hours is totalled. Hence the reason the name and telephone number of the training officer is placed upon the re-application form. 

Also to answer your initial question, I personally witnessed over 9,000 pieces of reapplication forms being delivered Friday. There is about 4-8 people that reviews these as well as other functions normally. When I asked your question Bill Brown, CEO of the NREMT informed me for those "late procrastinators" that they have a re-cert party. One Saturday all staff and a group of EMS volunteer personnel review go through the "late mails". They are able to process of reading and sorting each re cert in little over a 30 seconds. 

Is there mistakes, or I am sure there are. Truthfully I am impressed that so little are made, their human. 

Remember, all military medics are now NREMT, then as well as those even outside U.S. and almost all of the U.S. except 2 states. Basically, almost half re certify every year. 

They are moving towards an electronic way to re-register. As described per Mr. Brown similar to a banking system. Where one will add CEU's with an approved number and immediately receive credit for it. When enough hours is obtained you are informed, your medical director will also be able to complete the process online. Payment will be performed through a secure site (alike Paypal or similar) and one could receive their card with a few days. For those states that have and same NREMT re-registration requirements (alike mine) will immediately be informed so local and state requirements have been met. Theoretically, one may be able to receive their re-registration in December within a few days for both license or certification. I believe that this will be establish very soon. 

This process is being "pilot tested" and so far has been successful. It was not cheap as one can imagine. That $15 or $7.50 per/yr each of us payed; helped purchase that $500,000 type system and analysis of improvements. Consistent research and development of tests, then validation (yes, they are validated) and meet some the hardest national testing criteria per academic terms. 

I too never realized what exactly or how the process worked. Personally, was impressed that they are able to perform as much as they do. In realization of the numbers that is processed and correlation of the few numbers of staff is amazing. 

Now, let's also be truthful too. We have seen a general sample of what many EMT's represent. Inability to process simplistic forms, being outraged because they failed a test (blaming everyone but themselves) or unable or not being informed on the "system" works. I am glad, I do not have to deal with the number or those types of calls on a daily basis.

I personally, will no longer be as apt to criticize early as I have done previously. 

R/r 911

* sorry for the poor grammar and typos ... a little jet lagged.


----------



## reaper (Mar 22, 2009)

My old service in FL used CE Broker. It is a great idea. When you take any CE classes, the class instructor can log on and apply all the info. This tracks all your hours and reports them to the state, when recert comes up. It is worth the money for a person to use for themselves too.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 22, 2009)

Rid, any idea on how the NREMT's online system will work around CEs that won't have approval numbers (i.e. college courses)?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 22, 2009)

I was not going to go into all the details as I was only informed but there will be a way to validate hours per your EMS Training Officer. As well, I believe there is possibly discussion being made upon validating EMS calls using the NEMSIS system so experience can also be used. Again, I don't want to speak out of term as it is all being investigated and processed. 


I will say, there is much investigation and progression to make re-registration much more applicable and easier. Definitely, I have seen where much of the money is being spent upon. 

R/r 911


----------



## bstone (Mar 22, 2009)

medic417 said:


> You lose your certification for fraud?  :unsure:



For bona fide error? Do you always assume worst case?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 22, 2009)

bstone said:


> For bona fide error? Do you always assume worst case?



Actually yes. I have known many that have lost their nursing license for less. One has to be sure that official documents and to be responsible enough to review for accuracy. One make the determination, if they are that careless with care such as medications, etc. 

Doubtful NREMT would, but could. 

R/r 911


----------



## bstone (Apr 1, 2009)

Well thanks for the NREMT I have absolutely no idea if I am still nationally registered. I checked their website and it says I am register and current and I expire 3/31/09. Is this an April Fools joke?

I think the NREMT is a joke. Their website and technology is clearly from 1999, not 2009.


----------



## medic417 (Apr 1, 2009)

bstone said:


> Well thanks for the NREMT I have absolutely no idea if I am still nationally registered. I checked their website and it says I am register and current and I expire 3/31/09. Is this an April Fools joke?
> 
> I think the NREMT is a joke. Their website and technology is clearly from 1999, not 2009.



Seems like sour grapes from someone that waited till last minute to submit the paperwork.


----------



## bstone (Apr 1, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Seems like sour grapes from someone that waited till last minute to submit the paperwork.



I submitted it weeks before the deadline. The deadline being 3/31/09.

But we can all agree their website is from 1999, not 2009.


----------



## reaper (Apr 1, 2009)

I see no problem with the website, it gives you all the info you need. Why wait till weeks before expiration, why not do it months before?


----------



## medic417 (Apr 1, 2009)

bstone said:


> I submitted it weeks before the deadline. The deadline being 3/31/09.
> 
> But we can all agree their website is from 1999, not 2009.



Actually they say to submit in Feb you waited to submit in March based on original post.  Sorry you made a mistake not their fault.


----------



## bstone (Apr 1, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Actually they say to submit in Feb you waited to submit in March based on original post.  Sorry you made a mistake not their fault.



You don't seem to get it.

Either I am currently certified with the NREMT or I am not. The exp date has passed but their system indicates I am still active WITH an exp date of 3/31/09. That is logically impossible. 

Plus the NREMT website is absolutely haphazard and disjointed. I can log in, click my status and told "this is a beta site, things might not work".

For the nation's EMS certification they surely ought to have had this working since, oh I dunno, 2000?


----------



## reaper (Apr 1, 2009)

You don't seem to get it!

You waited till the last minute to recert. They are flooded with applications at this time and it takes people to go through them all. They are not going to update the site, till they get the information. By the time they catch up, if you haven't applied, then they will change the status. It is a website, that must be updated by humans. It takes time to do this, when you have thousands that wait till the last minute.

If you are that unhappy with the process, then turn in your NREMT cert and move on. I am sure you would find lots of jobs with it!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 1, 2009)

bstone said:


> You don't seem to get it.
> 
> Either I am currently certified with the NREMT or I am not. The exp date has passed but their system indicates I am still active WITH an exp date of 3/31/09. That is logically impossible.
> 
> ...



You also seem to not get, that one can still obtain their certification (after March deadline) if all the education and required material was pre-dated prior to 3/31/09. One has to pay a late fee for the extended "grace period" as noted on their web site. As well, technically those people will not be "expired" but in process just alike all other board certifications I have seen and been active in. This is very common thing with registration and license. This is all explained in your re-registry letter packet. *Did you not read it? *

Their deadline is March 31, but they have always announced if you want it sooner to send in prior to February. Don't gripe and whine about it; you were informed & knew about for over two years; it did not just so happen to occur. 

R/r 911


----------



## bstone (Apr 1, 2009)

reaper said:


> You don't seem to get it!
> 
> You waited till the last minute to recert. They are flooded with applications at this time and it takes people to go through them all. They are not going to update the site, till they get the information. By the time they catch up, if you haven't applied, then they will change the status. It is a website, that must be updated by humans. It takes time to do this, when you have thousands that wait till the last minute.
> 
> If you are that unhappy with the process, then turn in your NREMT cert and move on. I am sure you would find lots of jobs with it!



Dude, you *really* don't seem to get it. The NREMT website is a total blast from the past. When I go on there and select New Hampshire (where I am licensed) it says, "there are no agencies in New Hampshire". That's wrong. There is no way to centrally manage your ConEd on an ongoing basis and their website is just bad bad bad. If they would fix these issues then recert would be much, much simpler.

My main complaint is about their lousy website. My second complaint is about how slow they are. If they are claiming to be the nation's EMS certification then it behooves them to be able to keep up with demand.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 1, 2009)

The entire web based CE management IS currently in beta. Besides, is tracking your CMEs really that hard? Heck, you've gotta keep the certificates issued for CEs anyways in case you get audited. 

http://nremt.org/nremt/downloads/Newsletter_2009.pdf Page 3.

As far as the website? Meh, it could be better but considering I might visit the site once every two years to worry about recert, I'd rather they work on more important issues.


----------



## bstone (Apr 1, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> The entire web based CE management IS currently in beta. Besides, is tracking your CMEs really that hard? Heck, you've gotta keep the certificates issued for CEs anyways in case you get audited.
> 
> http://nremt.org/nremt/downloads/Newsletter_2009.pdf Page 3.
> 
> As far as the website? Meh, it could be better but considering I might visit the site once every two years to worry about recert, I'd rather they work on more important issues.



Yeah, Beta in 2009 when it should have been in 1999. How are we supposed to be considered professionals when our certifying organization is 10 years behind the times?

I have every cert scanned in and backup to a server in remote CO. But being able to put it in as I go along would be real nice.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 1, 2009)

Actually, their web site is in South Dakota. Quit your whining and complaining! Really.. it's not becoming. Who really cares, if your state don't even require it? If you had not procrastinated your cert would had been returned in a timely manner. 

Don't like what they do, I suggest another agency.. and don't plan having any other registry or certifications that you might need to update. Most will not allow you to check your status unless per certified and per mail. 

I am impressed you are able to check your own status especially the number they process. Your problem was directly caused by your own demise and no one else.. Amazing I processed over 20 and received them back within <5 days.. Mine has not returned as I too was late sending it in.. but, I am not whining about it... What else should I expect? 

Personally, I like to see them refrain from allowing any information only per mail. Maybe, whiners would quit complaining. Try law and medical boards.. their hand graded and as some have discussed last week it may take weeks to months to find results. 

R/r 911


----------



## bstone (Apr 1, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Actually, their web site is in South Dakota. Quit your whining and complaining! Really.. it's not becoming. Who really cares, if your state don't even require it? If you had not procrastinated your cert would had been returned in a timely manner.
> 
> Don't like what they do, I suggest another agency.. and don't plan having any other registry or certifications that you might need to update. Most will not allow you to check your status unless per certified and per mail.
> 
> ...



How it is _ my _ problem that the NREMT website is from 1999 is way beyond me. Somehow by me turning in my coned and recert app 3 weeks ago makes the NREMT's website suck. This is very confusing and makes no sense. I guess my coned can be causation for the NREMT's lousy and pre-Y2K website but you'll have to explain it to me. So, Rid, can you?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 1, 2009)

Simple, you are responsible for your con-ed and no else. Computers? Who in the heck want to use a computer for such? I don't know but I keep over 40+ employees without using one at this time. It is called photocopy and a file cabinet. I know younger generation believes everything has to be electronically but guess what.. it don't. Yeah, I will convert with time, but the old file system works just fine. 

Here's a neat idea. Piece of paper with lines. Place names of events and dates and times. Make photocopy of certificates, training roster with training officer name and signature for personal files... that's it! Keep it for two years. 

What difference does it matter upon how NREMT web site matters? Really, who cares that they even have one? Personally, close the thing down.. who cares? Many business can perform without one.. We did for over thirty years.. and yes, quite successfully! 

Really, other than knowing your current status what else would one use their site for after you became certified? I have never used or seen a need to use it on a personal level. 

Sorry be responsible for your own license and certification. If you know you have to have the NREMT card within a reasonable time, be sure to do it early. 

C'mon .. your smarter than that. 

R/r 911


----------



## bstone (Apr 1, 2009)

Because a photocopier and a filing cabinet is so very professional. Truly, the NREMT's website and their inability to live up to even the most basic and simple web standards is astounding. I think it's time for the NREMT to come into modern times. It'll save time and money while improving professionalism.


----------



## emtfarva (Apr 1, 2009)

bstone said:


> You don't seem to get it.
> 
> Either I am currently certified with the NREMT or I am not. The exp date has passed but their system indicates I am still active WITH an exp date of 3/31/09. That is logically impossible.
> 
> ...


Did you CALL them. They are very nice to talk too. TRY CALLING THEM!!!!!


----------



## bstone (Apr 1, 2009)

emtfarva said:


> Did you CALL them. They are very nice to talk too. TRY CALLING THEM!!!!!



No, as their website says not to call about cert issues.


----------



## emtfarva (Apr 1, 2009)

bstone said:


> No, as their website says not to call about cert issues.


that is more a question about wether they got your paperwork or not. and the website takes a day or two to update. But considering that you are NH cert, and can't work in NH without your NR. I would call them tomorrow.


----------



## emtfarva (Apr 1, 2009)

emtfarva said:


> that is more a question about wether they got your paperwork or not. and the website takes a day or two to update. But considering that you are NH cert, and can't work in NH without your NR. I would call them tomorrow.


Call them anyway. What is the worse they can do yell at you and tell you not to call again.


----------



## reaper (Apr 2, 2009)

bstone said:


> Because a photocopier and a filing cabinet is so very professional. Truly, the NREMT's website and their inability to live up to even the most basic and simple web standards is astounding. I think it's time for the NREMT to come into modern times. It'll save time and money while improving professionalism.



Do you even realize what you pay to recert with them? Maybe the should raise the cert fees to $300, then they can make the best website ever seen.

Sorry, I will take the lower fees and deal with a website that works perfectly fine for 99% of the people using it!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 2, 2009)

bstone said:


> Because a photocopier and a filing cabinet is so very professional. Truly, the NREMT's website and their inability to live up to even the most basic and simple web standards is astounding. I think it's time for the NREMT to come into modern times. It'll save time and money while improving professionalism.



Actually their web site was just redone about four weeks ago. You are one of the only complaints I have heard of. Sure, it is not immediately redone nor should it be. 

In regards to filing cabinet, guess what hard copies is the VERY professional way to do things? Again, use common sense. It works, what is wrong with it? A problem with many is too many worry about "appearances" instead of functioning. They just purchased a company to download all their past entries into computer format of the old tests and applications prior to computer based testing. 

Seriously, I don't understand why anyone would be so nit-picky on a web site? On which format etc. it uses. As long as it produces the answers *WHO CARES?* I guarantee you, majority of EMT's do not know or care which model of web site they use. 

I doubt that their intrest is in their information web site and doubt it will change soon.Thier focus will be upon re-registration. All re-registry can or will be performed per on-line. Alike a banking system, you will make deposits of your approved CAN education  CEU's and when you have met the required and refresher/etc.. Training officers and Physicians will have PIN to be able to enter required information. One will pay through a system (maybe Pay pal) and this will be immediately given to your residing state. 

It is in pilot study and so far so good. This system was not cheap; so I doubt that they will be worried about an information web site if it is up to computer geeks standards or not. 

Alike what was said.. You pay less than $10 a year.Try ANA, ENA and other professional organizations that *don't *even posts current and their costs is several hundred dollars. 

R/r 911


----------



## bstone (May 6, 2009)

Lovely. I got an email yesterday morning from the NREMT saying that my application didn't include an original (or any) copy of the NH EMT-B refresher program. That's just plain wrong. The application was personally packaged by the director of my training institute and we have a checklist indicating everything that was included. I have absolutely no doubt that the Registry lost it.

Marcia from the Registry says that I can just send in another original with a seal from the NH BEMS. Anne from the Registery says that my entire application is being returned to me in the US mail and I must wait until I get it to then return it with the refresher cert. I asked about this discrepency and have been told to "wait for us to call you back".

Why is it that the NREMT is so very disorganized. Electronic record keeping would *easily* solve this problem. Instead they are acting and functioning as if they were operating in the 1980s, not 2009.

Lovely.


----------



## reaper (May 6, 2009)

I think you just pissed them off and they all know you now! I sent my refreaser cert by fax and had no problem with it?


----------



## bstone (May 6, 2009)

Yeah maybe....ugg

NH requires an original refresher cert to accompany the application.


----------



## bstone (May 7, 2009)

Yup. So now I get to wait for the NREMT to return my entire application just so I can resend them a form they already were sent.

And I get to wait an additional 6 weeks after resending it in.

Can anyone say electronic record keeping? How in the world has such a poorly run, archaic organization like the NREMT gotten into such a position of power? Unreal.


----------



## JPINFV (May 7, 2009)

So start an alternative certification agency...


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 8, 2009)

Better yet, ensure you have all the proper paper work; when you send it in. 

p.s. NREMT is going to paperless within the next two years. 

R/r 911


----------



## Lunah (May 8, 2009)

I found that inputting my CEUs online made my recert process go a little faster -- yeah, I still had to print out and send in a hard copy with original signatures, as well as provide documentation of all the CEU hours, but for $20, NREMT was  pretty speedy.


----------



## bstone (May 8, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Better yet, ensure you have all the proper paper work; when you send it in.
> 
> p.s. NREMT is going to paperless within the next two years.
> 
> R/r 911



Yes, all the paperwork was included the first time. Even have a checklist to prove it.

Good to know. I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## bstone (May 8, 2009)

Lunah said:


> I found that inputting my CEUs online made my recert process go a little faster -- yeah, I still had to print out and send in a hard copy with original signatures, as well as provide documentation of all the CEU hours, but for $20, NREMT was  pretty speedy.



I also inputed the CEUs, but that was nothing more than a spreadsheet you had to print out and send in with proof you took the course. Like I said, the NREMT's website is circa 1980. Welcome to 2009. Electronic record keeping is not that hard.


----------



## bstone (May 13, 2009)

The entire app came back in yesterday's mail along with a written accusation from the NREMT saying I didn't include (*cough* they lost *cough*) the refresher cert.

So I put it all back into a new envelope and included *both* an original State and Training Center refresher cert. 

And sent it USPS Express Mail, which they got today.

Now we wait....


----------



## Sasha (May 13, 2009)

bstone said:


> The entire app came back in yesterday's mail along with a written accusation from the NREMT saying I didn't include (*cough* they lost *cough*) the refresher cert.
> 
> So I put it all back into a new envelope and included *both* an original State and Training Center refresher cert.
> 
> ...



Beause you're above mistakes, right?


----------



## bstone (May 13, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Beause you're above mistakes, right?



Well, when you and your training officer both checked the paperwork *AND* there is a written checklist confirming the contents of the package then I believe it is very safe to say that the fault lies with the NREMT.


----------



## JPINFV (May 13, 2009)

Or, you know, you could just accept that things happen.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLtPMuj2VQ0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFVo02K_CAc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bstone (May 13, 2009)

Sorry but I immediately change the channel when I hear country music. It's painful.


----------



## JPINFV (May 13, 2009)

No worries. I immediately change the channel when I hear whining.


----------



## bstone (May 13, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> No worries. I immediately change the channel when I hear whining.



So then why did you read this thread, continue to read this thread and post in this thread? Are you sure you really "changed the channel"?

And I enjoy whining. It pleases my soul.


----------



## Lunah (May 13, 2009)

bstone said:


> And sent it USPS Express Mail, which they got today.
> 
> Now we wait....



You can probably take comfort in knowing your wait will be shorter -- they've processed the rest of us by now.


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 13, 2009)

Hope you sent it by certified mail......


----------



## bstone (May 13, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Hope you sent it by certified mail......



Express mail has track and confirm. I also put on there that I required a signature before they release the package. So yes, it's certified.


----------



## medic417 (May 13, 2009)

Sounds like no one has accidentally left anything out when they submitted paperwork.  Even with check list it is not unheard of to have a piece get lost or forgotten.  Plus you admitted to sending it late so why are you whining about NR?  Your mistake started this so why should we presume you made no other mistakes and that it is all NR's fault?


----------



## bstone (May 13, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Sounds like no one has accidentally left anything out when they submitted paperwork.  Even with check list it is not unheard of to have a piece get lost or forgotten.  Plus you admitted to sending it late so why are you whining about NR?  Your mistake started this so why should we presume you made no other mistakes and that it is all NR's fault?



1) Two people manually inspecting *and* a checklist to confirm contents lends credibility to the argument that the fault is on the end of the NREMT

2) My application was sent in a *month* before expiration. How is that considered "late"?

3) Even if my application could somehow (in an alternate universe) be considered "late", that doesn't excuse the NREMT for losing certs and misplacing paperwork. Unless you believe that punitive punishment is justified for being "late"?


----------



## medic417 (May 13, 2009)

bstone said:


> 1) Two people manually inspecting *and* a checklist to confirm contents lends credibility to the argument that the fault is on the end of the NREMT
> 
> 2) My application was sent in a *month* before expiration. How is that considered "late"?
> 
> 3) Even if my application could somehow (in an alternate universe) be considered "late", that doesn't excuse the NREMT for losing certs and misplacing paperwork. Unless you believe that punitive punishment is justified for being "late"?



1.  Mistakes happen when 20 check at times.  

2.  You missed date they said submit by.  They require it be sent early so no problems.  Follow the rules this would have been non issue.

3.  You can not prove they lost them.  And again had you submitted per instructions then it would be a non issue whether they had human error or you had human error.  

Yes if your late you should be punished.  Sorry that is life.  Where I work if late w/o valid reason you are fired.  In this case you had no valid reason to be late.


----------



## bstone (May 13, 2009)

medic417 said:


> 1.  Mistakes happen when 20 check at times.
> 
> 2.  You missed date they said submit by.  They require it be sent early so no problems.  Follow the rules this would have been non issue.
> 
> ...



1. Yes, and the NREMT is not capable of making a mistake? Would you honestly have me believe that they *never* lose or misplace paperwork? They have hundreds of thousands of applications coming in with millions of pieces of paperwork. Yet they have never and can never lose a single piece of paper? That's rather comical to believe.

2. The NREMT has a suggested date to turn in paperwork. It is not required- only suggested. Look at their website if you don't believe this. What is required is to turn in your paperwork before expiration. If you do it after expiration you are subject to a late fee. However, in no way are you subject to summary rejection of your application when you turn it in before the expiration date. Any suggestion that summary rejection is acceptable indicates a severe lack of professionalism.

3. Yes I can. I can easily prove that all the papers were sent. Two people checked *and* there is a checklist. All the papers necessary for recertification were included and verified to have been sent. Thus the only logical explanation is the NREMT lost them. There will *always* be a margin of error for a group like the NREMT which processes millions of pieces of paper a year. Certainly someone will have their application bungled. Unless you are suggestion that the NREMT is immune to human failings. Are you honestly saying that the NREMT is super-human and unable to make an error? I beg for your answer.


----------



## medic417 (May 13, 2009)

bstone said:


> 1. Yes, and the NREMT is not capable of making a mistake? Would you honestly have me believe that they *never* lose or misplace paperwork? They have hundreds of thousands of applications coming in with millions of pieces of paperwork. Yet they have never and can never lose a single piece of paper? That's rather comical to believe.
> 
> 2. The NREMT has a suggested date to turn in paperwork. It is not required- only suggested. Look at their website if you don't believe this. What is required is to turn in your paperwork before expiration. If you do it after expiration you are subject to a late fee. However, in no way are you subject to summary rejection of your application when you turn it in before the expiration date. Any suggestion that summary rejection is acceptable indicates a severe lack of professionalism.
> 
> 3. Yes I can. I can easily prove that all the papers were sent. Two people checked *and* there is a checklist. All the papers necessary for recertification were included and verified to have been sent. Thus the only logical explanation is the NREMT lost them. There will *always* be a margin of error for a group like the NREMT which processes millions of pieces of paper a year. Certainly someone will have their application bungled. Unless you are suggestion that the NREMT is immune to human failings. Are you honestly saying that the NREMT is super-human and unable to make an error? I beg for your answer.



1.  Never said NR could not have lost.  Said it would have been non issue had you turned in when requested.  That would have allowed plenty of time for your/their mistake to be taken care of.  

2.  If it is suggested then you have no complaint when you ignore suggestion for them not getting your card back as fast as you want it.  If you wanted it fast you should have paid attn to suggestion.  

3.  Again never said NR could not make a mistake.  Did you video the placement of all items actually going into the envelope?  If not what is to say you did the check sheet and one form fail behind the desk or you did not properly seal envelope and it fell out?  So no you can not prove you placed all in the envelope.  Have you considered post office may have torn envelope and paperwork fell out?  

Again I have never said NR could not and does not make mistakes.  Based on some people that are certified by their test they make lots of mistakes because many have no business in EMS.  

The part about all your whining on this subject is you act as you hold no blame for your actions.  NR sucks but they are the closest thing to a single standard that USA EMS has.  Maybe over time they will improve.


----------



## bstone (May 13, 2009)

I like whining. It's good for my soul.


----------



## medic417 (May 14, 2009)

bstone said:


> I like whining. It's good for my soul.



Wasn't there some proof that the French are healthier because they like whine?


----------



## bstone (May 14, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Wasn't there some proof that the French are healthier because they like whine?



I whine while I drink wine. It's the best of both worlds.


----------



## bstone (May 14, 2009)

> Your item was delivered at 8:01 AM on May 13, 2009 in COLUMBUS, OH 43229. The item was signed for by E GULLA.



They've got it. Now I wait.


----------



## bstone (May 15, 2009)

As of today...



> Recertification Status:   	Forms Received
> Status Description:  	Reregistration forms have been received by the NREMT and are being processed.


----------



## medic417 (May 15, 2009)

Wow that is fast but guess they're caught up by now.


----------



## bstone (May 26, 2009)

The sags continues...

I got a packet back from the NREMT today. I had thought it would hold my new certificate. Instead it has another rejection letter indicating that I need to include a State of NH issues refresher certificate of 24 hours of BLS coned. Right behind this letter *was the State of NH certificate for 24 hours of BLS refresher ConEd*. I called the NREMT. They "don't know what happened".

Unfrakking real.


----------



## medic417 (May 26, 2009)

bstone said:


> The sags continues...
> 
> I got a packet back from the NREMT today. I had thought it would hold my new certificate. Instead it has another rejection letter indicating that I need to include a State of NH issues refresher certificate of 24 hours of BLS coned. Right behind this letter *was the State of NH certificate for 24 hours of BLS refresher ConEd*. I called the NREMT. They "don't know what happened".
> 
> Unfrakking real.



Maybe they saw your complaints and said here we'll show you.


----------



## bstone (May 26, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Maybe they saw your complaints and said here we'll show you.



Assume for a minute that is the case. Is is appropriate? Is it right? Is it what you would expect from a so-called educational and standards organization?


----------



## medic417 (May 26, 2009)

bstone said:


> Assume for a minute that is the case. Is is appropriate? Is it right? Is it what you would expect from a so-called educational and standards organization?



Nope but thats what we call real life, impossible to prove retaliation when it appears accidental.  I bet Rid snitched.


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 26, 2009)

medic417 said:


> .  I bet Rid snitched.


 Shhhh.......


----------



## bstone (May 26, 2009)

NREMT=Incompetency up the wazoo. 

Welcome to the Carter Administration.


----------



## reaper (May 27, 2009)

Do you think it is weird that with thousands of people a year registering with them and only you seem to be having all this trouble?


----------



## bstone (May 27, 2009)

reaper said:


> Do you think it is weird that with thousands of people a year registering with them and only you seem to be having all this trouble?



I think I am one of the few who actually complain. I like to complain. It's good for my soul.


----------

